# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  vendo cosechadora NEW HOLLAND TF 78 Elektra Plus ,New Holland TX68 ,MASSEY FERGUSON 36RS

## jeanagricourtage

NEW HOLLAND TF 78 Elektra Plus
anos: 2001
Horas: 1896
Copa: 7,32m
3D, clim,chariot,éparpilleur,broyeur
neumático antes:  16.0/70-20
neumático trasero: 800/65R32
precio: 27000 euros      
New Holland TX68
anos: 1998
Horas: 1995
Copa: 7.32 m
neumático antes: 800/65R32
neumático trasero: 16/70-20
precio: 22000 euros      
Claas Dom 98 SL
anos:  1990
Horas:  3286
neumático trasero: 23.1 x 30
neumático trasero: 12.5 x 18
Cab,clim,radio     
Copa: 4,5 m
5 secoueurs
precio: 15000 euros    
MASSEY FERGUSON 36RS  
Separador rotativo. 18 'Encabezado y tranvía STD
Año: 02.09.1996
Horas: 3000
Neumáticos delanteros: 800 65 X 38
Neumático trasero: 15 70 X 18
Cabina, Aire acondicionado., Radio
Engranaje hacia adelante: 3
Drive: 2 WD
Gear Cambio: HYDRO
Radio, Air. Cond.  
Precio: 20.000 EurosTemas similares: ACCESORIO IMPLEMENTO AGRICOLA MOTOCULTOR MOTOAZADA MOTOCULTIVADOR CULTIVADOR MULA MECANICA LLANTA ARADOR ARADO SURCADOR SURCO CUCHILLA COSECHADORA APORCADOR APORQUE APORCAR SEMBRADORA GRANO SEMILLA Artículo: Nueva cosechadora de arroz entra en funcionamiento en el Vraem Cosechadora de papas Sermi Cosechador Cosechadora Cortador Cortadora De Arroz , Trigo , Caña de Azucar , Carrizo , con Motor - Motorizada a Gasolina - Totalmente nueva - Envios a Provincias y al Extranjero Primera Cosechadora de Espárragos en el Perú

----------

